# Tulum Airport



## Jeanlb (Oct 17, 2015)

Does anyone have the latest update on whether and when the Tulum Airport will be built?
Thank you.


----------



## Scooterbum (Feb 1, 2013)

I remember reading an article in the Cancun paper (1996 or 1997) stating that all permit approvals and complete funding were completed for the "bullet train" linking Cancun to Chetumal - with a stop at the new Tulum airport. Ground breaking ceremonies would be held sometime in the next 6 months. The whole protect seems a bit behind schedule. Recent articles in Q.R and Yucatan papers give credence that the airport proposal was nothing more than a land scam to lure development monies to the Tulum area.


----------



## beachseeker (Oct 22, 2015)

I have heard Chetumal is expanding the airport and will possibly have international status


----------



## RTL44 (Nov 26, 2013)

No Tulum airport in the near future. A 4th Terminal is under construction at the Cancun airport right now. It should open in 2016.


----------

